

Life in the Algorithm - sasvari
https://www.adbusters.org/magazine/117/life-algorithm.html

======
shervinafshar
There is a lot to learn from technophobia, specifically for people who devoted
their lives and careers to technology in one way or the other, but with its
bubble-gum logic and name-checking gusto, it's almost impossible to take this
article seriously.

------
gscharf123
Great article on algorithms!

